# GESUCHT: Chinesisches Sternzeichen Affe



## jensen (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Mitgestalter,

ich bin (bis jetzt leider erfolglos) auf der suche nach chinesischen Sternzeichen im Vektorformat. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Besonders das Zeichen "Affe" wäre wichtig.

Danke schonmal!   

Jens


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2004)

Das Schriftzeichen für den Affen hatte ich noch auf der Festplatte und habe es dir mal
als *.ai-Datei angehangen.
Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, nach den Schriftzeichen zu suchen und sie dann
nachzuzeichnen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2004)

Hm, die Illustrator CS Tryout zickt mit der Datei ein wenig rum.
Die Cinema 4D Demo öffnet die Datei aber ohne Probleme   
Naja, vielleicht funktioniert sie ja bei dir - ansonsten musst du, wohl
oder übel, selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## jensen (20. Oktober 2004)

Danke radde`!   Super daß du die Datei noch parat hast. Da muss ich minimal was nachbessern.. 

Wär trotzdem super wenn noch jemand die restlichen Schriftzeichen hat..?

Schöne Grüsse!
Jens


----------

